# Lino print artwork



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Here's an old comic strip that was entered for a competition, which was written by a seperate forum member -- I did the lino print illustration.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey! it didn't turn up... can't see the pic.

I'm sure it's pretty good. surprise us :mrgreen:


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

2nd time lucky... :wink:

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/Driver71F ... 4473371954


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

excellent work Tone!

you're talented :mrgreen:


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Cheers bud!


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

"We've been adrift for weeks now" ain't that the fuck truth!

Nice work Tone :wink:


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Polyanna 8)


----------

